# my aba/16v turbo build..



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*ABA16V Big Turbo Build*

My aba/16v turbo build...finally..
The car is a 1998 t-red 2.0GTi, believe it or not its rust free,garage kept her whole life...Ive been assembling parts for a long time now so hopefully it will all go smoothly and quickly. My goal is to have her on the road again by waterfest but im not getting my hopes up b/c I still have some large hurdles to tackle...I should add that this is a starting point, after h20 im planning on taking it all back out and shaving the bay,etc..Enough of the b.s ill get on to the good stuff...
*Engine:*
obd1 block (forged internals and oil squirters)
wossner custom abf pistons with valve cutouts
lightened and balanced crank
shot peened rods
kent cams heavy duty longblock 16v t-belt
new t-belt tensioner
new waterpump
low temp thermostat
new main,rod, and intermediate shaft bearings
once assembled it will be balanced
vf engineering mounts
(im probably forgetting some things but its a start) 
im working on making my own "dizzy gizzy"...ill update on that later
*Induction:*
*Bought a Holset hy35 and a rebuild kit flows 60lbs/min(600+hp)*
log style t3 flanged ext. gated manifold
cx racing 38mm wastegate w/external dump
greddy type rs bov
cx racing intercooler and piping (to start)
Water/Meth injection to top it off..
*Software:*
MsNsE w/Sequential C.O.P
*Transmission:*
02a Corrado 
Limited slip Diff... 
vr6 stage 2 clutch kit
vr6 lightened flywheel

*Suspension:*
H&R cup kit*(NEED)*
Front and rear upper and lower sway bars*(NEED)*
Alot of other stuff eventually...
...will edit post to add more..enjoy








**Anything that has (NEED) next to it I would appreciate help sourcing**
TIA



_Modified by JustTheTip at 11:27 AM 11-23-2009_


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

all you'll need is a 38mm unless you go bigger on the turbo... everything else looks pretty good... whats the comp ratio yield on the wossner abfs?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

8.0-1...high boost...


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

damn... i was thinking about getting pistons done for mine, but probably closer to the 9.5:1 range
you getting any headwork done?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

For now its gonna be stock brand new head,i wanna break in the block/tune the megasquirt i just ordered yesterday (and give the wallet a break).while she is still on the road im going to build up one of the other heads I have laying around w/titanium springs/retainers,oversized valves..etc.. 


_Modified by JustTheTip at 6:35 PM 4-28-2009_


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

edit: im going to be running 10psi this year,then going for high boost and over 400 whp next year..just hope the corrado 02a can handle it..


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

so the front end is off ready for the engine/trans to slide right out when i borrow my buddy's hoist..got some ****ty pictures from my iphone...ill try to get them uploaded..


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

up top to help source parts to get this going..!


_Modified by JustTheTip at 2:16 PM 4-21-2009_


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

im planning to get this as much together as possible may 1-3rd..any help finding the manifold and other stuff is appreciated!!


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

here are some teaser shots from my iphone of the intake manifold and the short block that finally came back from the machine shop..but was worth the wait. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
































rmr did a great job on the manifold thanks to Issam
























enjoy...
_Modified by JustTheTip at 10:57 PM 4-24-2009_

_Modified by JustTheTip at 10:58 PM 4-24-2009_


_Modified by JustTheTip at 11:00 PM 4-24-2009_


----------



## dub101 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

WOW






















that manifold looks awsome. I hate that I missed that buy. Are the wossner pistons forged turbo units? Looks sick! cant wait to start my abf build.
Stan


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

it's been over a year, no need to beat a dead horse. i was bummed out that i couldn't get on with the group but that's it, other opportunities will arise!


_Modified by 20B_envy at 9:17 AM 4-26-2009_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (20B_envy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20B_envy* »_i'm pissed too man... i was originally on the list then got hit with a dui and couldn't pay right away even though i had guaranteed money coming in another 2 weeks and issam bumped me off the list

You asked to be taken off the list?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

well thanks to issam I should have my turbo manifold very soon 
The msnsv3.0 board is about half way done..
Once i get my arp headstuds(tomorrow) ill bolt the head on and time it..
before I put the new engine and 02a in Im going to convert the shifter/clutch setup, clean the bay and re-wire the entire bay from relay board to headlights







I cant wait for that part...


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (dub101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub101* »_WOW






















that manifold looks awsome. I hate that I missed that buy. Are the wossner pistons forged turbo units? Looks sick! cant wait to start my abf build.
Stan

yes..they are the wossner low compression forged pistons...sorry must of missed your post for a minute..


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

Never loaded pics of the progress so far so:
















I purchased a hy35 off a guy in ohio and he never shipped it and was ignoring me so im waiting on paypal to refund my money..F'ing dirtbag
In the mean time I bought another hy35 and when I took it apart to rebuild it this is what I found..


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

obviously that used to be the turbine wheel..another F'ing dirtbag..


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

ouch... that's one haggard turbine wheel


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

yessir it is, Its gonna cost me 400$ to replace my turbine wheel/shaft then send out both wheels,shaft, the two thrust washers and piston rings to be balanced. Itll take about a week turn around (hopefully) but the good news is that I can remove everything from the the center section, acid dip it,then rebuild it/polish compressor housing and acid dip the turbine housing while they have the shaft and wheels. I am going to try out this ceramic coating I found, they say its good to over 1500 degrees but we'll see. The compressor wheel still looks brand new:
















So when this process is complete this thing should look/perform like brand new..


_Modified by JustTheTip at 8:03 AM 5-8-2009_


----------



## tg60dd (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

For another 195.00 you could have a new T3/T4 shipped to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have one of these, 15 psi for a while, no problems...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4056485


_Modified by tg60dd at 11:53 AM 5-9-2009_


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (tg60dd)*

thanks but im sticking w/my holset. I love there technology..


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

holset FTW


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

the head is bolted on and torqued,waiting on machine shop to finish w/my intermediate shaft conversion to time it, until they get done w/it i have plenty of other things to finish; wiring, msns/e board, polishing compressor housing..etc.. 
here's some more eye candy
















































































Here's the compressor housing:
































..more to come soon...




_Modified by JustTheTip at 9:50 AM 5-23-2009_


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

Forgot two...



















_Modified by JustTheTip at 9:54 AM 5-23-2009_


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

mmmm anti surge corona


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

found out some more disappointing news,when the turbine wheel went it took a thrust washer with it and the thrust washer destroyed the bearing housing on turbo, Im buying a new complete center section for about 350$ more, so the turbo will be brand new w/used housings that should look better than new.. Im also going to drive to kentucky to beat the guy who sold it to me w/a bat...


----------



## brosef (Mar 10, 2008)

That's pretty shady. What's the reason that you didn't decide to go the 20v route?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

Shady to say the least, the 16v head is proven to flow higher cfm vs 20v head, plus its a way to keep the mk2 16v alive...
I have been thinking about doing a 20/20 swap on my daily but idk yet..


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

I got the clutch cable out and the master cylinder in, about 1 hour w/ a stubby 13mm wrench at about a 1/4 turn at a time to get one nut tightened up on the master cylinder..that was a little irritating...so then i figured id install the vr throttle cable while i was under the dash, looked for it for about 20min untill i realized I forgot to bring it home from work..it was sitting in the parts department the whole time...


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

I got the vr throttle cable installed and the shift box/cables installed after a little more wiring I can put the dash back together..
The intermediate shaft came back from the machine shop and I got the motor timed, Im using the 16v cam gear on the aba intermediate shaft to allow a correct cam signal to the MsNsE for sequential COP and the kent cams belt was to small







, it took about an hour to get on then was tighter than a guitar string, so it took another hour to get it off. I ended up using an AEB belt and it fit like a glove...
The best news is that the company I bought the bearing housing for my turbo from screwed up and sent me a brand new complete turbo instead..! So looks like all the b/s I had to put up with ended up w/me getting a new turbo for less than half price...








Ill update w/more pics later..
Also If anyone wants to buy a kent cams heavy duty t-belt I now have one for sale...











_Modified by JustTheTip at 11:24 AM 6-2-2009_


----------



## o_kh3 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

what head did you use?
thanks


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

2.0l 16v


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

Looking for some opinions here...
Im making a cap for my cam position sensor on the aba distributor...
Im thinking a cut down beer can but I cant decide.. Any idea's?
I think this will work well but would like other opinions/alternatives...


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

nobody...?..
I go my wiring harnes all apart yesterday so now im into it head over heels...


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

almost all the wires i dont need are removed, the ms board is almost done,i gotta clean up the trans.... then time for the motor/trans to go in...


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

Does anyone (valvecovergasket) know if its needed to install the 14amp regulator circuit in my msns2(3.0) w/sequential 2 wire coil on plug?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

nevermind I got the answer I needed


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

So I finished my msns/e..except for the boost control solenoid...








I went to install everything to the block for test fitment and ran into an issue... I need to get a new turbo manifold because the compressor housing hits the rear motor mount bracket...so im having one 2 day shipped should be here by friday(i hope)


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

For people who need to know in the future to convert an aba to non coolant oil cooler, The hose and the cap are off any mk1 non-oil cooled car.
Ive made a lot of progress and havent had time to update so...
Some parts I glass beaded..
























I painted the turbine housing w/bbq paint that can they say can handle 1200 degrees in direct fire but well see...
















Alot of time polishing the compressor housing finally pays off...
















I had the internal wastegate and swivel welded shut..








I installed the new alternator/waterpump/tensioner roller/serp belt ..








I installed the stage 2 vr6 clutch setup and 11lb euro spec flywheel and bolted the trans on..








Test fit the intake manifold(cant install till I get my abf neck)....








Installed the engine/trans...

















I did more will update tomorrow...


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

bump..to lazy to update..


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

as soon as i can ill upload some pictures but ive made a lot of progress, im working on the intercooler plumbing..waiting on some more pipe and couplers


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

Random update pictures, gotta take more I havent taken any in a few weeks, intercooler fitment was a bitch I pushed the rad. back 3-4 inch's to fit it...Im almost done w/the piping...


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

IMO, thats a terrible place to mount that FPR. I'd mount it on the other shock tower, so it's closer to the lines. As it sits now you'll have fuel line running all over the place......(ew & $$)


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

Actually I perfer it where it is, my fuel rail if you notice is straight through as opposed to having the feed and return on the pass. side. So the feed goes from the drivers side frame rail to the fuel rail then out the rail and into the fpr. The return then comes out of the fpr and goes into the plenum on the drivers side and out of the plenum on the pass. side and directly back to the tank. I appreciate the advise but this is the best way to have to least amount of lines running through the bay and not have the return line get to hot from the turbo.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

Intercooler plumbing is just about done, I just need to get one pipe back from my body shop, they are welding it for me..


----------



## Nivi (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: aba 16v swap*

Hi, after bolting the 16v head on 2 the aba block. The water housing at the front of the head, is touching the alternator bracket, i want to use the 90amp alternator, ne help thankz


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

what acc. bracket are you using>?
what alternator?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

back from vaca bump..update soon..


----------



## mk2zach (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

This is awesome. This is exactly what I think I am going to do in my car. Good luck with the build and I will definitely be watching this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks alot.. good luck w/your car..


----------



## mookie_fiasco (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

Damn bro this build is off the chain. I have been trying to get mine to work for about 6months now with not too much luck. Trying to time this thing is a pain. due to the amount of money and pain I've gone through, I know now not to take the easy Cheap route with this motor. I have pretty much all I need besides the info to time this thing. Because it is a Frankensteined motor I was wondering if you knew how to time it? Good luck on the rest of the build. I will keep up with the progress


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a t-belt for sale that will work if your using all 16v gears, Its pretty easy to time just line up the marks on the cam,crank and intermediate shaft gears..


----------



## Nivi (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re:water housing*

hi ,do you have the part number for that water housing on the right side of the head ? which head does it cum from?thanks


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's where I got mine, http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_...apter


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

will update w/ pictures soon...


----------



## turbochachi (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

no offense to you. that turbine was ****ed up...what up with all these guys here on vortex breaking all there **** and then selling it i got a set of brospeed headers and had to get them welded hard core cuase this jack ass muffed up.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (turbochachi)*

unfortunatly its not just the vortex its all over the web... people are dirtbags...


----------



## mookie_fiasco (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

sorry i didn't get back to ya just da tip lol been really busy wit the military and all but all you do is line all the lines up ie the cam int shaft and crank? elaborate please. do you time the crank a tad before tdc or what? is everyone and their mother doin stand alone or are there peeps using the c2 program with the 16v aba. mine is running all shades of jacked up lol. 
the reason i ask how ta time it is cause when started it sometimes idles fine then all of a sudden drops to around 500rmp and struggles to stay on sometimes stalling and when you give it gas it laggs choppy as if stuttering till 3-4000rpm then revs fast like normal but drops down and shuts off. also during driving it lags really bad almost undrivable. it is really getting under my skin. i think it's timing and something else, possibly the throttle body. please helpy


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

well you should make sure at tdc the crank gear mark lines up on the timing cover and the cam gear mark lines up on the valve cover, you have a 16v intermediate shaft? if so or if you have a dizzy gizzy you dont have to time the intermediate shaft...now if your off time by more than a tooth the car wont even run, it doesnt sound like engine timing, maybe ignition timing...what are you using for ignition a 16v distributor?...what ecm tune are you running?...what throttle body are you using?


----------



## turbochachi (Dec 2, 2008)

come on more goodies! show me the goods!


----------



## mookie_fiasco (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

im using a moded 16v distributor (single window pick up from 8v distributor) the 8v throttle body and im running c2motorsports programming with 42 pound injectors with 3in mass air housing all in witch the program requires, so i dont understand. the motor is timed the way you say too. i wonder if the piston rings are gone. will that cause this problem. also like i said before the throttle body may be faulty. let me know your thoughts please. o yeah and update us on your build woop.


----------



## mookie_fiasco (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (mookie_fiasco)*

o and if you do use the 8v intermediate shaft do you have to time it with everything else if so how?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

not if your using the dizzy gizzy..


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

ill post an update soon, having home computer problems


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

sweet setup. Ive been thinking about a 16v turbo. Im over the vr6's. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

good choice..but vr's are a lot of fun


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

**** looks pretty badass man... the progress is really coming along. i haven't even started mine yet and it's making me anxious. if you need a hand with anything let me know, i'll take a trip up there and help ya out


----------



## mk2zach (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

Hey looking good. What motor did the 16v head come off of? Was it just a direct fit on the block?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (20B_envy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20B_envy* »_**** looks pretty badass man... the progress is really coming along. i haven't even started mine yet and it's making me anxious. if you need a hand with anything let me know, i'll take a trip up there and help ya out

thanks a lot man ill let you know.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by JustTheTip at 8:06 AM 9-24-2009_


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (mk2zach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2zach* »_Hey looking good. What motor did the 16v head come off of? Was it just a direct fit on the block?

9a 16v, yep direct bolt on, a lot needs to be changed to run the setup like the timing belt/gears..etc..


----------



## mk2zach (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

bump.
Any updates?


----------



## durtydubmk3 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (mk2zach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2zach* »_bump.
Any updates?

x2


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*

so you can run the 16v ABA off of the distributor in the block as long as you have the BBM block off plate? i have an 8v ABA turbo but i want more power. I already have forged pistons and a head spacer to bring the compression down. I guess all i would need now is the 16v head, exhaust manifold, and timing belt pulleys.
couldn't be too hard give the amount of hp i'll gain at the same PSI. only thing i worry about is the reliability of the 16v head vs the 8v.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_so you can run the 16v ABA off of the distributor in the block as long as you have the BBM block off plate? i have an 8v ABA turbo but i want more power. I already have forged pistons and a head spacer to bring the compression down. I guess all i would need now is the 16v head, exhaust manifold, and timing belt pulleys.
couldn't be too hard give the amount of hp i'll gain at the same PSI. only thing i worry about is the reliability of the 16v head vs the 8v. 

no you cant run the distributor in the block, you have to use the 16v distributor in the head, also swap the shutter wheel for the hall sensor in the distributor from the 4 window(16v) to the 1 window(8v) then get the bbm dizzy gizzy
you might now want to run the head spacer if your using the aba pistons/putting the 16v head on will lower your compression...
also the 16v head is in my opinion one of the best flowing and reliable heads vw has made stock..


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (mk2zach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2zach* »_bump.
Any updates?

Yea I know im slacking, ill do my best to get some pictures and detail up after work today...2pm est


----------



## mk2zach (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep up the good work. I'm hopefully gonna be picking up my ABA this weekend so I can get started. Due to limited funds though it will take a while to finish. BTW what accessories are you running on your serpentine setup?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (mk2zach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2zach* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep up the good work. I'm hopefully gonna be picking up my ABA this weekend so I can get started. Due to limited funds though it will take a while to finish. BTW what accessories are you running on your serpentine setup?

all aba accessories w/vr6 waterpump pulley


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

i suck at updating


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

finally here's some long over due updates...
Meth Tank and Relocation:








Oil Cooler Mount and Lines Ran:
















Breather Lines/Catch can and L/side Intercooler piping Completed:








Random Shot:








Will update more soon..If I dont slack off again...Enjoy.



_Modified by JustTheTip at 9:23 AM 10-27-2009_


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

does that breather line run inbetween the belt and the block?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (CanadianCabby)*

Yup one does it's strapped down to the block and has about 3 mm clearance, I chose that route to hide under the intakemanifold


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

ok well as long as its secured.. looked like something bad waiting to happen


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

It should stay put..


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

up top


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

All concentration has been put towards my website right now, ill be back with some updates soon


----------



## Ickey (Sep 6, 2009)

this is what i wanna do already got the aba block in my car now just hte 8v but its a way better improvement on the hp side compared to the 1.8 i cant imagine what it will be like with a turbo on it and built bottm end like u have done ...the info i was lookin for actually to do mine in the summer need ot start parts gathering once i get hte suspension done ugh ...i like goin fast more than i do riding nice lol ..ttyl keep uo the build


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (bossdame)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bossdame* »_this is what i wanna do already got the aba block in my car now just hte 8v but its a way better improvement on the hp side compared to the 1.8 i cant imagine what it will be like with a turbo on it and built bottm end like u have done ...the info i was lookin for actually to do mine in the summer need ot start parts gathering once i get hte suspension done ugh ...i like goin fast more than i do riding nice lol ..ttyl keep uo the build 


Thanks man, I cant wait to see the hp #'s. My website is done enough for now so all attention is on the car again...updates coming soon...


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

What's the purpose of welding up the wastegate? Did you learn something about how the bad one you received from dirtbag#1 might have gone bad in the first place? Can boost be adequately limited on this turbo without the internal wastegate?

_Quote, originally posted by *JustTheTip* »_
I had the internal wastegate and swivel welded shut..


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (o2bad455)*

I am running an external wastegate w/external dump, it is more accurate for boost control in my opinion because you shouldnt open the wastegate dependent on the boost pressure in the turbo, it should be dependent on the intake air pressure after the intercooler.. Im also not a fan of internal recirulating wastegates...Not to mention the compressor housing wouldnt of fit with the internal wastegate setup, ill put a picture of it up..


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

man i feel bad for ya i bought a turbo off of someone on here and it was the same problem told it was new, took it apart and found a destroyed turbine blade







only ever managed to get a partial refund.

i'd like to comment on the bbq paint. is it 1200 F or 1200 C? cus the turbine housing will probably exceed 1600 F (glow point of cast iorn)


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

1200F it will exceed that temperature but the paint says it can handle 1200 in direct fire...so i figured id give it a shot..flames have to have an effect on paint peeling...


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

yeah its hard to say till you try lol


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

yup..and 1200f was the highest temp i saw besides sending it out to be coated


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

I found a short at the db15 connector for my ignition harness last night so had to buy a new one and re-wire it. Got that done and now its back to making actual progress


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

I mounted the ecu in the glovebox,ran the harness through, now just have to rewire the misc components (headlights,washer pump,fogs,etc.. And mount my battery junction block. Will have pics soon


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

snow bump


----------



## j_m_o_a (Mar 31, 2009)

great build man; lots of usefull ideas and knowledge here. i have a sick 9a with two bent rods. i am buying a aba to do this. i have a digi1 set-up and a turbo many and a t04e to put together.
what is the porpuse or idea behind the catch can? from your pictures i see the oil breather line at the front of the engine leaves towards the catch can; enters there (what is the filter on top for?) and leaves towards somewhere in the engine. where does it go to?
also on the oil cooler lines. did you use a sandwich style adapter or as you said there is a mk1 direct bolt on type of part?
thank you for your time and effort putting together this build thread







;







; http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ; 
_Modified by j_m_o_a at 8:52 PM 12-13-2009_

_Modified by j_m_o_a at 8:52 PM 12-13-2009_

_Modified by j_m_o_a at 8:53 PM 12-13-2009_


_Modified by j_m_o_a at 8:55 PM 12-13-2009_


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (j_m_o_a)*

Great build!!
Looking forward to the finished product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (j_m_o_a)*

great build man; lots of usefull ideas and knowledge here. 
*Thanks a lot once I stop being to lazy and cold to go to the garage ill snap some updated pics and progress...also I have a t3 flanged 16v turbo mani for sale if you need it (brand new)*
what is the porpuse or idea behind the catch can? from your pictures i see the oil breather line at the front of the engine leaves towards the catch can; enters there (what is the filter on top for?) and leaves towards somewhere in the engine. where does it go to?
*That is for crankcase ventilation (to reduce pressure in the crankcase) there are two types of catch can: recirculating and breather one recirculates into the intake and the other "breaths" into the atmosphere....There is one line going from the valve cover to the catch can, the other goes from the aba's original breather port on the block to the catch can. Im not recirculating..*
also on the oil cooler lines. did you use a sandwich style adapter or as you said there is a mk1 direct bolt on type of part?
*I used a thermostatic sandwich plate and mocal 16 row oil cooler, the part I was referring to is for adapting the coolant lines that would go to the stock oil cooler..*

thank you for your time and effort putting together this build thread







;







; http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ; 




_Modified by JustTheTip at 10:04 AM 12-15-2009_


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*

Thanks! I wish I lived in florida..it would be done....


----------



## j_m_o_a (Mar 31, 2009)

so going back to the mk1 part. after you mate the 16v to the aba.
the aba original oil cooler will run coolant trough it; and the new added external oil cooler ; well; it cools the engine oil?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (j_m_o_a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j_m_o_a* »_so going back to the mk1 part. after you mate the 16v to the aba.
the aba original oil cooler will run coolant trough it; and the new added external oil cooler ; well; it cools the engine oil?

Yes the external oil cooler works just like a radiator for the oil..


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

Owned..


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

got some goodies yesterday ill get pics up soon..


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

up top


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JustTheTip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustTheTip* »_
no you cant run the distributor in the block, you have to use the 16v distributor in the head, also swap the shutter wheel for the hall sensor in the distributor from the 4 window(16v) to the 1 window(8v) then get the bbm dizzy gizzy
you might now want to run the head spacer if your using the aba pistons/putting the 16v head on will lower your compression...
also the 16v head is in my opinion one of the best flowing and reliable heads vw has made stock..
 hey, im doing a build in n/a form and was wondering how did you get the pin out of the distributor to swap the 16v shutter to the 8v one? its being a real pain n the ass to get out. how do you swap the shutters, are they pressed on to the shaft? also did you keep the 16v hall sensor or did you swap in the 8v one to. thanks for any help you can give, very very nice build you have good luck with everything im keeping watch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (21tuningolf)*

The pin can be a tricky one. The one I was working on about a year ago was really in there. It took a new punch from snap on and two of us to hold the thing without damaging anything. It does come out but with a lot of work. The shutter is pressed on, I used my shop press to disassemble the shutter from the shaft and used a socket to re-assemble with the new shutter.


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tfatout)*

thanks for the help


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

This thread is making me wish I never gave up on my ABA turbo build. grrrrrrr


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks guys sorry ive been to busy to update


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

^


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*











_Modified by DWI_gti at 10:50 AM 2-1-2010_


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (DWI_gti)*

Modified to get back to the build...



_Modified by JustTheTip at 7:52 PM 1-29-2010_


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

Now back to my build thread..
Some pictures from a while ago that I never posted...








The Mk4 steering wheel installed...









Seriously more to come tomorrow...


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

Well I cut my upper rad hose and spliced it so it is 3" shorter (to make up for pushing the rad back 3")...now fits like a glove...








Also got all the -6an fuel lines hooked up and routed...








The MSNSe is done and ready to fire w/a base tune written in...
















More to come soon....


----------



## Ralph1975 (Mar 8, 2007)

nice built,similar to mind ,except i use a t3/t4 and a rs2 audi intake ,i use ms 1 v3 with cop of v8 4.2 ,
what kind of cop you use ?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (Ralph1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ralph1975* »_nice built,similar to mind ,except i use a t3/t4 and a rs2 audi intake ,i use ms 1 v3 with cop of v8 4.2 ,
what kind of cop you use ?

Thank's Ralph, I use the aem pencil coils (basically re-badged denso hyabusa coils) for sequential cop. Are you using sequential setup or wasted spark?


----------



## Ralph1975 (Mar 8, 2007)

i use wasted spark if i am right ,spark A cylinder 1 and 4 ,spark B cylinder 2 and 3 .
go at you tube and search for rabbit aba 16v turbo first start up and you will see .


----------



## Ralph1975 (Mar 8, 2007)

here the link :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hMvwzUz9Pw


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice car man, The shaved bay is beautiful. I wanna shave mine next year...


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustTheTip* »_
I installed the new alternator/waterpump/tensioner roller/serp belt ..











Why didnt you just use the ABA crank pulley?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

I had that one laying around and didnt feel like having the aba one machined


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

Cool.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (g60vwr)*

dyno!!!!


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

Soon!, Im doing the final tune on a dyno, then breaking it in, after that time for some #'s


----------



## drunyon00 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

love this! im in the middle of re-ringing all new bearing for the block, head is being machined and then im starting to put it all together!
but looks nice


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks drunyon, Good luck on your build send the link over if you have one.... If u need a hand let me know!


----------



## drunyon00 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*



JustTheTip said:


> Thanks drunyon, Good luck on your build send the link over if you have one.... If u need a hand let me know![/QUOTE
> i havent got around to make a thread yet, ive just beenlooking for peopledoing this like yourself. im usually stuck in class or work so i dont have to much time right now. but it will continue when the funds comeback around. but im always having questiions and that would be super helpful. gooodluck with this and looking forward to being updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mookie_fiasco (Jul 2, 2008)

yo cant wait to see them numbers bro so you can give all of us (specially me) hope in their aba 16v builds...sweet set up


----------



## wagen89 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

what pedal cluster and transmission did you use for the swap?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (mookie_fiasco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mookie_fiasco* »_yo cant wait to see them numbers bro so you can give all of us (specially me) hope in their aba 16v builds...sweet set up

Thanks Mookie, I cant wait either, Just counting the days..
The trans is a corrado g60 and the pedals are stock..


----------



## eddier_22664 (Jun 3, 2008)

what do i need for the swap in my g60 corrado


----------



## mookie_fiasco (Jul 2, 2008)

what tranny does the g60 use...i swaped from the o2o to the o2a tranny and used the passat master cylinder and vr6 clutch pedal and it works like a charm...that rod shift sucked i love cable shift


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (mookie_fiasco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mookie_fiasco* »_what tranny does the g60 use...i swaped from the o2o to the o2a tranny and used the passat master cylinder and vr6 clutch pedal and it works like a charm...that rod shift sucked i love cable shift









The 4 cyl o2a is the corrado g60 trans, the only thing that has to be swapped on the mk3's is the trans and master cylinder, the pedal cluster is the same


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

well and the shift box. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

good point! I swapped it so long ago i forgot..


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm still waiting to do mine so I'm trying to keep it all fresh, we've got a very similar build except you're WAY ahead of me, I'm using an OBDII block, our cams have different durations and I haven't figured out what I'm doing with this MS board yet. 
Keep up with the good work, it's inspiration for all of us!


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (20B_envy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20B_envy* »_I'm still waiting to do mine so I'm trying to keep it all fresh, we've got a very similar build except you're WAY ahead of me, I'm using an OBDII block, our cams have different durations and I haven't figured out what I'm doing with this MS board yet. 
Keep up with the good work, it's inspiration for all of us!

Thank's bro! If you need a hand when you start getting it together let me know Im happy to help...


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

I got some wiring done (nothing worth pictures) If it wasnt so cold Id have a lot more done..Goin back on thursday should have some updates...


----------



## mookie_fiasco (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

so what master cylinder do you use the passat one?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (mookie_fiasco)*

What exhaust housing is that, a BEP one?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

I used a vr6 master cylinder, And the turbo manifold is a 16v bahn brenner manifold...


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

went to get some stuff done yesterday and the garage is snowed by about 4 ft


----------



## mookie_fiasco (Jul 2, 2008)

okay so tell me this i know it's off subject but everyone here seems like they know what ta do when it comes to this 16v build lol...first off im really tempted to just sell my precious mk3 16vt because all the problems and not working right that i have ran into...this dude that had the car before me seems like he ruined all the wiring in this car with the splicing and hooking up dumb stuff and my friend and i have been cleaning the mess. everything now seems to be falling apart. first with the car not starting by the ignition switch case the neautral safety switch isnt doing it's job so we wired up a jump connection to the starter to start it...that works fine. now all of a sudden getting up hills you have ta drop this thing into 3rd and run around 4.5rpm to maintain power then it takes a real pop and doesn't start...i mean it turns over fine but no start after changing the engine wiring harness that worked perfect from a mk3 jetta..we are getting fuel that is for sure and spark from the coil is hot...the block and head are grounded and only number 3 cylinder is firing strong meanwhile the rest have intermitent spark when grounded themselves. we are going to try new wires cause was changed everything from the distributor (16v with aba shutter) to the cap and no fuses are blown. please help


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

What coil are you using? The primary circuit in the coil could be shorting causing low voltage out of the coil... I would swap the coil and see...


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

Well got some more stuff done saturday, just have to complete wiring and welding the exhaust and she's ready to fire up. I would have gotten more done on sat. but the power went out because of the rain...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

Nice setup! I can't wait to see what kind of power it makes. You might have convinced me to just use a Holset. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (Forty-six and 2)*

Thanks mang, holsets ftw.. They are great turbo's capable of a lot of power and there rare on vw's







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

Not to crowd your thread pics that are not your own, but figured I'd show you the intended.





















_Modified by Forty-six and 2 at 7:08 PM 3-20-2010_


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

good sh*t dude, I love shaved bay's I cant wait till I shave mine... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

anybody know where to get some nice gauges for cheap?..Im looking for boost(30 vacuum to 35 boost),oil pressure,oil temperature, volt,etc... TIA


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

Just google "shopping" search what you want. I normally would stick with autometer, but that's just my preference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

hah..I think I can figure it out but cant find ANY boost gauges 30hg to 40psi...


----------



## Golf 16v fpos (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: (g60vwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vwr* »_
Why didnt you just use the ABA crank pulley?

what water pump pulley is that and what crank pulley did you use ?


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (Golf 16v fpos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 16v fpos* »_ I had that one laying around and didnt feel like having the aba one machined 


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf 16v fpos* »_
what water pump pulley is that and what crank pulley did you use ?

Its an aeb crank pulley and a vr h20 pump


----------



## ChinkyVdub (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

nice! tracking topic!


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, Ill update soon, have a lot of pics of progress!!!


----------



## yungsta802 (Oct 1, 2007)

cant wait to see those progress pixs:thumbup:


----------



## Schnell-Boy (May 21, 2008)

Yeah, super old thread...but...would like to see a possible finished product:wave:


----------

